# What Will I need to Play My Electric Guitar Through my Headphones?



## im0watching0you

Uhh, yeah. Don't really know what to add to this. If you have any questions that need to be answered before you can suggest a solution, just ask them! I'll make sure to reply quickly.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





im0watching0you said:


> Uhh, yeah. Don't really know what to add to this. If you have any questions that need to be answered before you can suggest a solution, just ask them! I'll make sure to reply quickly.


 
  An amp. Kind of like this one: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000001594128&MenuID=105026004


----------



## im0watching0you

And that would plug directly into the guitar and act, more or less so, as a converter between the jack of my Bose Headphones and the one for the guitar?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





im0watching0you said:


> And that would plug directly into the guitar and act, more or less so, as a converter between the jack of my Bose Headphones and the one for the guitar?


 
  Yup. You would have to charge the converter once a while though.


----------



## im0watching0you

Got it. Now, just one more question; Would you suggest that converter over others, or could I get a better one for a little more cash? (Sorry, I am painfully ignorant when it comes to all things audio. 
   
  Either way, thanks for the help!


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





im0watching0you said:


> Got it. Now, just one more question; Would you suggest that converter over others, or could I get a better one for a little more cash? (Sorry, I am painfully ignorant when it comes to all things audio.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the help!


 
  To be honest, I don't know about any other converters.


----------



## im0watching0you

Been reading some reviews, and it seems to be the best for the price, and perfect for someone of my skill level. (Also known as no skill.) Thanks again!


----------



## kimvictor

Your welcome. Hope you found something you were looking for.


----------



## Steve Eddy

The Fiio would be fine if you always want to play "clean." But if you want more than that, I'd recommend looking into something like the Rockman amps (Guitar Ace and Metal Ace models).
   
  http://www.guitarcenter.com/Rockman-Guitar-Ace-Headphone-Amp-100305327-i1124980.gc
   
  http://www.guitarcenter.com/Rockman-Metal-Ace-Headphone-Amp-180256-i1124981.gc
   
  se


----------



## im0watching0you

(Sorry, didn't mean to post this... This particular post never happened, just scroll down...)


----------



## im0watching0you

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> The Fiio would be fine if you always want to play "clean." But if you want more than that, I'd recommend looking into something like the Rockman amps (Guitar Ace and Metal Ace models).
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Rockman-Guitar-Ace-Headphone-Amp-100305327-i1124980.gc
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've only just started learning guitar, so it seems a little overkill to spend that much, but I suppose I'm better off buying quality now. Ultimately, I'd like to play hard rock and metal, so it's probably best to go for the Rockman... Assuming I do go for Rockman, which one would I be better off with? What exactly are the differences?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





im0watching0you said:


> I've only just started learning guitar, so it seems a little overkill to spend that much, but I suppose I'm better off buying quality now. Ultimately, I'd like to play hard rock and metal, so it's probably best to go for the Rockman... Assuming I do go for Rockman, which one would I be better off with? What exactly are the differences?


 
   
  Even if you're just learning to play, it's nice to have some proper distortion if you're looking to play rock.
   
  I can't say I know the differences between the two units. My experience was with the old original Tom Scholz Rockman from back in the 80's.
   
  Another option, if you have an iPhone, iPad would be to get something like the Garageband app and an Apogee Jam to interface your guitar to your i-device.
   
  http://www.apogeedigital.com/products/jam.php?gclid=CPPNwJXg3bcCFRHhQgodkU4Apg
   
  Even if you don't use Garageband to do any recording, it has some great amp simulators and effects in it.
   
  se


----------



## im0watching0you

I've got an iPod that's on its last legs, definitely not trustworthy enough.
   
  The two models you suggested me seem to get very mixed reviews, with a lot of people loving it, a lot of people saying they don't like it since it doesn't compare to the older models, and others who are just "meh" on it... Guess I'll keep looking! If I'm going to spend upwards of 70 dollars, I'm going to be damn sure that I get something good. Thanks for the help nonetheless!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Are you going to stick to only playing through your headphones for a long time or investing in a proper amp later? You sound like you might be expecting a bit too much from an headphone amp, to be honest. It's really just meant to be a practise tool to allow you to hear yourself, not to get awesome tone out of. Save your money for a proper amp and get yourself a cheap headphone amp. It won't sound amazing, but don't expect it to. 

I personally have used an iPad along with an iRig and an app called AmpKit. It's as good as can be expected and does a fine job of what exactly I need it to, which is to allow me to hear myself and get some riffs down that I would otherwise forget. But I'm not going to perform onstage with it or make an album with it.

EDIT: also, don't get too hung up on reviews or you'll never buy anything and will always be wondering if that other product that the other people online preferred would be better. You could be spending the time far more usefully, like by actually playing your instrument .


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





im0watching0you said:


> I've got an iPod that's on its last legs, definitely not trustworthy enough.
> 
> The two models you suggested me seem to get very mixed reviews, with a lot of people loving it, a lot of people saying they don't like it since it doesn't compare to the older models, and others who are just "meh" on it... Guess I'll keep looking! If I'm going to spend upwards of 70 dollars, I'm going to be damn sure that I get something good. Thanks for the help nonetheless!


 
   
  You can find original Tom Scholz Rockmans on the used market.
   
  se


----------



## im0watching0you

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Are you going to stick to only playing through your headphones for a long time or investing in a proper amp later? You sound like you might be expecting a bit too much from an headphone amp, to be honest. It's really just meant to be a practise tool to allow you to hear yourself, not to get awesome tone out of. Save your money for a proper amp and get yourself a cheap headphone amp. It won't sound amazing, but don't expect it to.
> 
> I personally have used an iPad along with an iRig and an app called AmpKit. It's as good as can be expected and does a fine job of what exactly I need it to, which is to allow me to hear myself and get some riffs down that I would otherwise forget. But I'm not going to perform onstage with it or make an album with it.
> 
> EDIT: also, don't get too hung up on reviews or you'll never buy anything and will always be wondering if that other product that the other people online preferred would be better. You could be spending the time far more usefully, like by actually playing your instrument .


 
   


 I already have a kind of decent-ish amp (honestly, I don't know how good it is. Got it second hand from a friend of a family member)  in the basement, but it's too large to travel with, and the basement is a very out of the way place, making putting off practice too easy. I'm getting the headphone amp for the sake of travel, and eliminating excuses. And I don't want to bother anyone with my attempts at rockstardom. So, the headphone amp would, at least for now, be my main amp.
   
  Thanks for the advice. I've always have gotten hung up on reviews. Comes with the territory of being Stingy. I don't have a problem with spending money, but dammit, I want to get every last drop out of it.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

im0watching0you said:


> I already have a kind of decent-ish amp (honestly, I don't know how good it is. Got it second hand from a friend of a family member)  in the basement, but it's too large to travel with, and the basement is a very out of the way place, making putting off practice too easy. I'm getting the headphone amp for the sake of travel, and eliminating excuses. And I don't want to bother anyone with my attempts at rockstardom. So, the headphone amp would, at least for now, be my main amp.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I've always have gotten hung up on reviews. Comes with the territory of being Stingy. I don't have a problem with spending money, but dammit, I want to get every last drop out of it.




No worries, I completely get where you're coming from and agree with your philosophy of stinginess. But I've also learnt that with some things, all I need is the bare minimum so paying the bare minimum is fine. So with this I bought a crappy knockoff that lets me hear myself although it has feedback like no one's business. It's fine, I can deal, if I wanna sound amazing, my half stack is waiting in my office. Spend the money where it's important, otherwise spend the least you can get away with whilst still getting what you need out of something. Another kind of philosophy on stinginess, I suppose .


----------



## Capt. Z

You always could use a Marshall Mini amp. Has a headphone out jack as well.
   
  http://www.zzounds.com/item--MSHMS2


----------



## im0watching0you

Thanks for the help everyone! Going to hold off for now. Not rolling in cash currently, and it isn't an imminent need. Feel free to keep suggesting other models/alternatives, if you happen to stumble across some.
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## DesertAngel

as far as amps go, id suggest tbe Peavy Vyper 15. (http://www.peavey.com/products/vypyr/) it's got tons of disortions and effects, and its a great amp. also, it can be used with headphones and aux. plus the onboard tuner is nice. and its pretty cheap, only like 99 bucks.


----------

